# Endlosschleife bei Macro scheduler 7.2



## kdrzm (9. Juli 2004)

Hallo ich suche schon länger nach einem Befehl mit dem man eine Endlosschleife machen kann  ...habe bis jetzt keinen gefunden
könnt Ihr mir helfen ?

greetz
KdRzM


----------



## deniz_boy (22. Mai 2008)

kommt zwar etwas spät
label>start
Anweisung
goto>start


----------

